# Can i feed my mices Parrot deluxe food?



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

at payless, they are selling this and it has lots of seeds with corn and pepper seeds, but im planning on taking out the corn only. is this good for mices?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have parrots and I mix all the food they waste minus the peppers into my cheaper mouse mix.The mice prefer the parrot food but it's quite expensive.


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

My parrot hates pumpkin seeds so these always get snatched out of her mix for the rodents. My only worry about parrot food is that it's normally laced with chillies... having once accidentally fed said chillies to gerbils and witnessed the hectic charging around and rubbing of noses on floors I'd say be very careful to take them all out!


----------

